# Совместимость

## Wisniewski

Решил купить ноутбук DNS( http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1000256/173-noutbuk-dns.html#description ).  Слышал, что днсовские ноуты плохо работают, если поставить генту. Как думаете, действительно ли будут проблемы, если я куплю такой ноут?

----------

## globus

Да, могут. Ноутбуки вообще не любят, когда на них не только gentoo, а вообще линуксы ставят. Опять же по слухам, для беспроблемной работы gentoo достаточно гораздо более слабого-старого-простого аппарата. Так что купите что-нибудь попроще, и личный бюджет спасибо скажет)) Тем более учиться лучше на том что не жалко.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> Слышал, что днсовские ноуты плохо работают, если поставить генту

 

Зависит от железа, которое там используется. Марка производителя ноутбука при этом не так уж важна. Разве что под некоторые модели драйвера отдельные в ядре есть

----------

## TigerJr

В последних линуксах все драйвера обычно есть, я не испытывал проблем с установкой линуксов на ноутбуки.

----------

